# New PB from Last Saturday



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Already looking to top this fat 46"r!!


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

View attachment 489556

[/QUOTE]Very nice, a few detaiils would add to the post.


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

crittergitter said:


> Already looking to top this fat 46"r!!
> 
> View attachment 489556




Details please.


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

Nice fish 💪💪💪🔥🔥🔥


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

luredaddy said:


> View attachment 489556


Very nice, a few detaiils would add to the post.
[/QUOTE]


dugworm said:


> Details please.


Kind of a fluke thing really. Fishing at Alum Creek Lake, set up to troll, puttin along at idle speed of about 1.7 mph, put 1 bait out, put 2nd bait out, in a half circile and heard a drag zip, look over and see rod bent over. Grabbed it and the fight was on. Hadnt even extended my net yet! lol


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

PERFECT !!


----------



## steelshep (Feb 16, 2011)

Super nice Kyle. Congrats.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

What bait/lure were you using when the fish hit? Congrats!


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Very nice indeed! I caught my first Muskie on Alum. First time I went out Muskie fishing ever. Trolling a Tuff Shad, firetiger color.


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Way to go! I watched your video on Muskie Guys site, you had 4hrs to fish and you get it done! Awesome! Congrats!
Just goes to show everyone...got to go to catch them..
Looked like she was spawning for sure!


----------

